# K-50 repair



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I have a k50 that when I turn it on (idle) it sounds like gears are grinding or bearings are shot. It will do that in forward or reverse. But when I run the snake(push handle down) the noise stops and it runs perfectly fine. It snakes drains just fine the only problem is it makes bad noises when I first turn it on. Anyone know who works on them or how to repaire it myself? Thanks!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drop the motor, clean out all the muck. Grease all the beares real good with a Heavy Duty Marine, Boat & Trailer Grease. The noise you are hearing is the chuck bouncing around between the spinning shafts.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Drop the motor, clean out all the muck. Grease all the beares real good with a Heavy Duty Marine, Boat & Trailer Grease. The noise you are hearing is the chuck bouncing around between the spinning shafts.


Thanks rat


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

There is nothing more embarrassing then turning it on in front of customer and them hearing that noice!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> There is nothing more embarrassing then turning it on in front of customer and them hearing that noice!



It just means you've been working hard:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine sounds like that and I just figured it was normal. Guess I know what i'll be doing when I get a chance.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Mine sounds like that and I just figured it was normal. Guess I know what i'll be doing when I get a chance.


Mine too.


----------

